# New 40b journal



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi folks! Been a bit since I posted last, but I've started a new 40b 36"x18"x16". It's lit by 1 30" Finnex Ray2 and 1 36" Current Satellite Plus Pro fixture. Also has pressurized CO2, 1 canister filter and ADA Amazonia substrate.

Stand is a diy project. Plants were purchased from Jimmyjam. Attached are initial pics and most recent pics two weeks post planting.

Current Plant list:
Monte Carlo
Alternanthera Reinikii mini
Blyxa Japonica
Staurogyne Repens
Pearl Grass
Rotala Rotundafolia Indica
Pogostemon Helferi (not doing so well right now)
Fissidens fontanus

Rocks are a pinkish granite river stone that I picked up locally.







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Latest update. Things are filling in nicely. Currently stocked with a few false rummy nose tetras, cardinals and two reticulated flying foxes. Not sure what else to add yet... suggestions welcome!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Nice. 

I'll be following this as I am setting up two 40B grow out tanks and considering using LED on one of them. 

AR mini looks to be doing good, nice straight, flat leaves.

Pogostemon helferi doing much better as well.

Whats your photo period and dosing routine?


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

slipfinger said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'll be following this as I am setting up two 40B grow out tanks and considering using LED on one of them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everything is much happier. I was battling green water for awhile but that seems to have cleared up.

The photoperiod has been somewhat reduced. Usually about 8-9 hours a day.

Dosing is EI. Macros and micros on alternating days. Ro water changes of 80% each week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

What are you using for Micros?


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

To be honest, I'm not sure. I went to a place called Happy Hydroponics in Hamilton and they sold me a pack of chelated trace elements... It's what I've been using in this tank and my previous tank with no ill effects.


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Update. Pogostemon erectus is really growing. Had a bit of a nutrient deficiency so my s. Repens died back, but it's since rebounded. Still dealing with some nuisance hair/thread algae. Picked up 5 Amanos but think I'll need more. Thoughts on RCS in a community tank? Also still battling green water, even 24 hours after water change it begins clouding up. Maybe time for a uv sterilizer...





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Update.

Trimmed the pogostemon erectus down and replanted into the left corner. It is doing very well. The s. Repens continues to baffle me. It grows well, then dies back, then comes back well again...

Added a few more fish. More cardinals to the existing school, and four apistogtamma agassizii-1 confirmed male and 3 females. Got them from a local breeder. Double reds.

Also added an inline uv sterilizer. Works like a charm. Thank you Amazon Prime!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

